# What Kind Of Plant?



## Piranhas_FTW (Jun 7, 2011)

http://img77.imageshack.us/img77/6144/sand005xy6.jpg

The ones in the back to the left. Also what are some of your guys favorite plants?!


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Appears to be water sprite.


----------

